# 2007 25 hp 2 stroke yamaha tiller/pullstart



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Maintenance required is in your owners manual.
Don't have one...here's the link to read online:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/service/viewmanuals/outboard_manuals.aspx


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Brett I appreciate the link to the manual. I bought the motor used and it came with a manual but it was pretty waterlogged. The guy before me had it in the tender the motor was being used on. Anyways, I called yamaha and they told me I could order one and I never did. This pretty much fixes my issue though. I am gonna copy it and get it printed out over at kinkos or something. Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a pdf file, download it to your computer and save it.
read it when needed.


----------

